# Mushroom/fungi help



## hackfd173 (Sep 14, 2020)

Good afternoon all,

I recently had surgery so I haven't been able to get in the yard but my neighbor told me about these black round things growing in my and his lawn. It is in Northern NJ. I will attach two photos. One int he lawn and one that I pulled out with ease that was in a flower bed on the edge. Any identification help would be greatly appreciated as I have no idea what it is or how to treat it. From a quick count I count roughly 20 in my front lawn.

Again thank you for the help ahead of time.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@hackfd173 , I'm pretty certain that is an earthball. It fills up with spores with a leathery outer shell, then it dries up and bursts dropping more spores on the local grass. I never found a reason for them, but they were close together in my yard in more moist, shady and generally fertile soil areas. See the pics below...


----------

